

How Unity3D Became a Game-Development Beast - gcb0
http://slashdot.org/topic/cloud/how-unity3d-become-a-game-development-beast/

======
msc-o
the comments... [http://games.slashdot.org/story/13/06/03/1350222/how-
unity3d...](http://games.slashdot.org/story/13/06/03/1350222/how-
unity3d-became-a-game-development-beast)

